# Is it bad practice to drywall like this?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i've seen it done...... however, it'll allow easier access to rodent/bugs/drafts

DM


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I would do as you say cut the large rectangle. Then put a filler patch in after it's installed, using dura-bond to tape and fill in round the pipe, no one will be the wiser. While you could leave it open...I'd prefer not to....but that's just me.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Couldn't you just use two pieces of drywall? One that comes up to the pipes from the bottom and one coming down to the pipes from the top. Then you would only have one joint.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

drtbk4ever said:


> Couldn't you just use two pieces of drywall? One that comes up to the pipes from the bottom and one coming down to the pipes from the top. Then you would only have one joint.


Maybe if I was hiring out the finishing... :laughing:

Seriously though, I'd rather deal with the pipes than make an extra seam to tape. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm with you 100% there brother, heh heh... some of us will do ANYthing to get out of tape and mud......
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/my-40-300-sq-ft-homemade-birch-walnut-ceiling-31309/
see? lol

DM


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Cut the hole big enough to go over the supply and patch around it would be the easiest. If it's under the cabinet, it's up to you if you want to do it or not...


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thats what I'll do. Thanks.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

J187 said:


> Maybe if I was hiring out the finishing... :laughing:
> 
> Seriously though, I'd rather deal with the pipes than make an extra seam to tape. Thanks for the suggestion though.


I figured the joint would be behind the vanity so finishing wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Remove the handle first and make 1 smaller hole. If cut right the escutcheon will cover it.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

How big are your shutoffs. Can't you make 2 clean holes with a hole saw.


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Why not shut the water down, remove the shut offs, put caps on the plumbing, install the drywall, install the cabinet, install the shut offs? This way you end up with no seams or joints in the drywall, and holes just the size of the pipes


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

SDC said:


> Why not shut the water down, remove the shut offs, put caps on the plumbing, install the drywall, install the cabinet, install the shut offs? This way you end up with no seams or joints in the drywall, and holes just the size of the pipes


Just guessing by the original and subsequent post, it seems as though he's looking for the easiest way out. You're right...it's not a big deal to do as you say...and it would look the best.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

RippySkippy said:


> Just guessing by the original and subsequent post, it seems as though he's looking for the easiest way out. You're right...it's not a big deal to do as you say...and it would look the best.


 
Not really. As I said originally, if removing them is the right thing to do, no big deal. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to the trouble for no reason is all. I was curious about general practice, as if someone may have said "no, typically people just cut around them as everything is hidden"... or "you can do it any which you that works, but the best thing to do is take all the shutoffs off, cap the plumbing and go that route".


----------



## eidol (Apr 24, 2009)

You should remove the valves If you don't you will have to drill two large holes in the cabinet to get valves in the cabinet. That will look like do do


----------



## jbowers (May 9, 2009)

I remove the valves and replace with new after I've put the drywall up. The original valves were old, and the newer 1/4 turn valves seal better anyway.


----------

